# The life of BeautifulBetta123



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So here I shall journal all about my life it is kind of boring lol. 
So first a little about me:
-I LOVE horses
-I LOVE bettas
-I LOVE all animals
I own myself 1 smelly cat named Milo he reeks when he takes a dump! Throws up all over, pees on my moms expensive hiking sleeping bag the day before she leaves, literally screams at me for food, has whole conversations with me (maybe I'll post a video), and gives the best snuggles ever! He is so love-able lol.
My horse is a papered arabian x quarter horse her name is Saarah (means princess in Arabic) She is a stuck up, willing to learn, super flexible (she can kick you with her hind feet and bite you at the same time) brat with an attitude, he is only 1 year old.
My fish who is super sensitive and gets mad at me really easy but is the sweetest least aggressive betta ever. He won't even flare at his reflection. And my moms horse named Destiny who I ride, she is a super smart, super sensitive, super crazy mare, who acts like a stud when another mare walks by lol so weird. I have the strangest pets ever! I am 12 years old have the same birthday as my least favorite teacher. Am super tall like 5'2 - 5'4 and 80 pounds I am constantly teased about how skinny I am. I want to rescue and breed bettas both hobbies are half-way set up. I have a whole room to myself for my fish am super hard working and dedicated. I also will be jumping my horse in the future. This is basically my life.


----------



## madyotto (Mar 24, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> So here I shall journal all about my life it is kind of boring lol.
> So first a little about me:
> -I LOVE horses
> -I LOVE bettas
> ...


this is all really nice to hear and welcome to TFK

i really must have to try this betta thing i love how they are meant to become attached to the owner ETC.... is this true ?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Forgot to mention my cat is really fat and weighs 16 pounds! I believe fish can get attaced to their owners like my fish gets all excited when I come in but anyone else and he's like whatever lol my pet are so weird


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> So here I shall journal all about my life it is kind of boring lol.
> So first a little about me:
> -I LOVE horses
> -I LOVE bettas
> ...



haha i have horses 

One, a QH just passed away at 30 yrs.

I also have a Warmblood Who is 25 yrs. 


*please check out my thread: Horses,horses,horses! for everything horses, pctures, and everything!*


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My next horse is going to be a hanovarian but they are super expensive! like 20,000, for a yearling it is ridiculous! but they are like the best jumpers ever! and in 2 - 3 years I will be competing in bigger competitions and so I will need a better horse. But my coach says she has a 'friend' who breeds them and I could prrobably get a rescue case from the crazy nut! The horses are nice though imports from all over. But my jumping skills need to improve before I get another horse. My cat is officially on a diet and I will be too because we are having thanksgiving dinner today lol. My jumping lessons have just begun!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Today I am sick in bed ( my cat is sleeping beside me which is okay because he is a great heater lol ) it is snowing like crazy right now outside so upset because it means it will be too sloppy and slippery to ride  Might as well go on facebook and play farm ville 2 for a few hours lol. Hope you guys are having a better day than me.


----------



## madyotto (Mar 24, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Today I am sick in bed ( my cat is sleeping beside me which is okay because he is a great heater lol ) it is snowing like crazy right now outside so upset because it means it will be too sloppy and slippery to ride  Might as well go on facebook and play farm ville 2 for a few hours lol. Hope you guys are having a better day than me.


not really just walked back home 3 an half mile in V BAD rain lol

so soaked to the skin im putting on some Lucy Spraggan on YouTube love her music while i get changed ready for bed 

some good and bad news though my main (150L) tank sprung a leak so i am getting a new tank and it 250L WHOOOPPP roll on Saturday can't wait


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good for you! are you going to make ot a soroity? That would be great! I am sick again today  Have a good day!


----------



## madyotto (Mar 24, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Good for you! are you going to make ot a soroity? That would be great! I am sick again today  Have a good day!


what's soroity mean?

it will be my community tank as i have over 60 fish in a small 105L which was my green spotted puffer's tank untill so untill new tank gets here lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oops spelled it wrong lol a community tank sounds nice!


----------



## madyotto (Mar 24, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Oops spelled it wrong lol a community tank sounds nice!


yer its awesome some really neat fish in there look at me tank to the left of this comment 
look at main DT (display tank)

some of the fish in there are 2x silver sharks / 2x clown loach / 2x glass cat fish and many more 

let me know what ya think


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Today was the best day ever! First I went to a volley ball tournament. We lost ever game  I got the most delicous lunch from a resturant I can't remember the name of. I went to the new pet smart and purchased proper lighting for a natural planted tank, new plants including java fern, water wisteria, and moneywort. I also purchased another heater. And drum roll dadadadada a brand new super pretty, super awesome, super wonderful Female betta! She was a gift from the totally awesome Dad. Her name is Calypso and she is a beautiful green - blue color I love her! I will post pics as soon as possible! Hope your guys day was as great as mine!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> So here I shall journal all about my life it is kind of boring lol.
> So first a little about me:
> -I LOVE horses
> -I LOVE bettas
> ...


HI! Have you read my thread on horses?
I had an American QH and have a german warmblood hanoverian gelding, and a pony 

I ride english, western, bareback, and everything in-between! Glad to see there are some horse people on here! My life is horses!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

You already said that on this thread myrainbowbettafish lol must have forgot.


----------

